# fichier .src.rpm



## molgow (24 Juin 2003)

Comment ouvrir un fichier *.src.rpm ?

Il me semble que c'est un package pour un OS de type Unix (c'est pourquoi je poste ça ici..), mais je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Juin 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> * Comment ouvrir un fichier *.src.rpm ?*



Sur Mac OS X, je ne sais pas encore. Peut-être qu'une bonne âme ne va pas tarder à répondre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Il me semble que c'est un package pour un OS de type Unix (c'est pourquoi je poste ça ici..), mais je ne sais pas comment l'ouvrir.   *



C'est le format des fichiers binaires de RedHat GNU/Linux. Pour des sources, il y a certainement d'autres formats disponibles. C'est quels sources que tu veux au juste ?

À+


----------



## molgow (24 Juin 2003)

Merci pour l'info. Il n'y a pas d'autres formats disponibles pour le truc que j'ai trouvé, apparemment, c'est juste un portage d'une appli Unix spécialement pour RedHat.


----------



## molgow (24 Juin 2003)

J'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17460

Mais apparemment, mon fichier .rpm ne passe pas avec cette appli. De toute façon, c'est pas grave.. c'était pas quelque chose d'important.


----------



## iManu (28 Juin 2003)

Je crois qu'il faut que tu installes rpm...
Je l'ai vu pour autre chose sur un site japonais:
http://www-jlc.kek.jp/~fujiik/macosx/10.2.X/

Bon courage


----------



## Bobbus (28 Juin 2003)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> * Je crois qu'il faut que tu installes rpm...
> Je l'ai vu pour autre chose sur un site japonais:
> http://www-jlc.kek.jp/~fujiik/macosx/10.2.X/
> 
> ...



Ou alors fink install rpm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------



## molgow (28 Juin 2003)

Merci pour votre aide, j'ai testé avec fink, mais j'obtiens cette erreur :
_Failed: no package found for specification 'rpm'!_

Voici ce que me retourne "fink --version" :
_Package manager version: 0.12.1
Distribution version: 0.5.2_


----------



## Bobbus (28 Juin 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> * Merci pour votre aide, j'ai testé avec fink, mais j'obtiens cette erreur :
> Failed: no package found for specification 'rpm'!
> 
> Voici ce que me retourne "fink --version" :
> ...



Une petite mise à jour s'impose !
fink selfupdate-cvs, mais en ce moment l'archive anonyme CVS de fink tourne sur les serveurs de secours de sourceforge, donc ça peut faire des erreurs, il faut alors recommencer jusqu'à ce que ça marche.
Ensuite, fink --version doit renvoyer
Package manager version: 0.13.3
Distribution version: 0.5.3.cvs 

Et puis peut-être aussi ajouter unstable/main à ton fink.conf (voir  ici ) si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

Ensuite
:~/ &gt; fink describe rpm
Information about 2678 packages read in 17 seconds.


rpm-4.0.4-2: RPM package manager
        The RPM Package Manager (RPM) is a powerful command line driven package management
        system capable of installing, uninstalling, verifying, querying, and updating computer
        software packages. Each software package consists of an archive of files along with
        information about the package like its version, a description, and the like. There is
        also a related API ("Application Program Interface"), permitting advanced developers to
        bypass 'shelling out' to a command line, and to manage such transactions from within a 
        native coding language.
 .
 Web site: http://www.rpm.org
 .
 Maintainer: Dave Vasilevsky &lt;vasi@users.sourceforge.net&gt;

Bob


----------



## iManu (28 Juin 2003)

On ne le dira jamais assez:
Les allergiques à la ligne de commande peuvent utiliser FinkCommander qui est plus intuitif...
On a fenêtre, menu, etc...


----------



## Bobbus (28 Juin 2003)

iManu a dit:
			
		

> * On ne le dira jamais assez:
> Les allergiques à la ligne de commande peuvent utiliser FinkCommander qui est plus intuitif...
> On a fenêtre, menu, etc...*



C'est vrai, j'oubliais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chacun sa technique, l'essentiel est d'arriver au résultat au bout du compte, mais une fois qu'on a pris l'habitude de la ligne de commande, on ne voit pas trop l'intérêt d'ajouter une interface...

Mais je comprends très bien que ça en rebute certains...
Ceci dit, pour utiliser rpm (comme pour une bonne partie des logiciels disponibles via Fink), il faudra bien utiliser le Terminal, donc autant ne pas y être allergique...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bob


----------

